

I'm giving away 2 tickets to meet President Obama - czahor
http://www.ratifyapp.com/contest
Hi guys. Long-time engineer here, first-time businessman. I really hope you enjoy what my new startup is trying to accomplish, which is to better connect citizens to politicians.<p>We haven&#x27;t officially launched yet, but we&#x27;re kicking things off with a fun contest. (My apologies if you&#x27;re not a fan of &quot;stealth&quot; startup marketing promotions.)<p>You can read more about it, if you care to, on my personal site here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.czahor.com&#x2F;meet-the-president&#x2F;<p>Feel me to ask me questions or give me feedback at ethan@czahor.com.<p>Thanks!
======
czahor
Hi guys. Long-time engineer here, first-time businessman. I really hope you
enjoy what my new startup is trying to accomplish, which is to better connect
citizens to politicians.

We haven't officially launched yet, but we're kicking things off with a fun
contest. (My apologies if you're not a fan of "stealth" startup marketing
promotions.)

You can read more about it, if you care to, on my personal site here:
[http://www.czahor.com/meet-the-president/](http://www.czahor.com/meet-the-
president/)

Feel me to ask me questions or give me feedback at ethan@czahor.com.

Thanks!

